# It's finally time to Critique my BLU!! Yay!



## MYgirlFLICKA (Aug 19, 2007)

you have a handsome horse. He looks so sweet. I'm not the best at conformations so I'll leave it to the experts.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

He's a brilliant boy! Although he wouldn't stand still! 

THANKS A BUNCH, MYgirlFLICKA! I really appreciate it.




Come on guys! I need replies! :-D


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

im not a confo person either, but i think he looks solid.

if he is a bit cowhocked....then thunder is an EXTREME case!!

ps
he does look a lot better than the first pics, like you've been saying, he's put on weight!


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

is he a cremello?i can't tell from the pics


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Blu has such a sweet face I just want to give him a hug  He looks really good though, well muscled.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Now remember you told me to critique your horse, and that is what I am going to do. First off your horse- in my opinion- has a not so attractive face, now I'm just saying that because I'm not one for pink around the eyes. Secondly, I don't know why but it appears to me that his front legs are a little swollen it may just be because he looks slightly pigeon-toed. But other then that his conformation looks decent , he could be better muscled, just needs worked a little more I would say, but he looks nice.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Now remember you told me to critique your horse, and that is what I am going to do. First off your horse- in my opinion- has a not so attractive face, now I'm just saying that because I'm not one for pink around the eyes. Secondly, I don't know why but it appears to me that his front legs are a little swollen it may just be because he looks slightly pigeon-toed. But other then that his conformation looks decent , he could be better muscled, just needs worked a little more I would say, but he looks nice.


I understand. He isn't pigeon-toed that I know of. He wouldn't square long enough for a picture lol so I had to move his feet. He has a little dish in his face. And an arched tail. That's the Arab showing. When I checked his legs they felt bigger than usual. I didn't understand why. Then were solid. Not tender or swollen. Any ideas? I think for the Reservation horse he is...he looks pretty darn good! :wink: 
THANKS!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Tessa Bear said:


> is he a cremello?i can't tell from the pics


I have been told that Blu is a Fewspot Appaloosa. He has the creamy mane and tail but he is white with the Appaloosa coloring on his skin...pink and blue. Most people are not fond of the color. It took me a little while to get used to. I have had Appys all my life. He is just a little prettier to me. :wink: 

THANKS!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

free_sprtd said:


> im not a confo person either, but i think he looks solid.
> 
> if he is a bit cowhocked....then thunder is an EXTREME case!!
> 
> ...


I think he has progressed so much in those little months! He needs an attitude adjustment :roll: but otherwise he is great.

THANKS!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Blu has such a sweet face I just want to give him a hug  He looks really good though, well muscled.


I give him hugs and he usually returns them! :lol: He is very solid. 

THANKS!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Finally! Alright, now you guys can critique my Blu. All comments welcome: good and bad.
> Notes: Everything about Blu is real. Even his tail. Blu is cow-hocked, has a little bit of a dish in his face, etc. Tell me everything anyways! :-D
> 
> This IS a video. So click on it and let's get started!
> (if you would like to look at a photo longer, click on it)


(revised video)


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

What is the horse's breed?


----------



## FjordLove (Jan 12, 2008)

You have yourself a beautiful horse. So lucky!! His he for sale!? Haha, not really. I would never make you give up such a beauty. You must love him A BUNCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> What is the horse's breed?


WE haven't quite figured that out. So far we think Arabian, Quarter horse, and Thoroghbred. 

What do ya'll think???


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

FjordLove said:


> You have yourself a beautiful horse. So lucky!! His he for sale!? Haha, not really. I would never make you give up such a beauty. You must love him A BUNCH!!!!!!!!!


Actually, I did think about selling him. But then i really thought about it and decided NO WAY!!! 

I LOVE MY BOO!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

2 major faults that i found Tye were on Blu's off side front he has a slight turn just below the knee - I think that your farrier has done quite well to cover this up and i would say that is why Harlee rides horses believed him to be a little pigeon toed, I however do not think this is the case but i could see why that mistake might be made.

Also he falls away quite badly through the hind quarter into his gaskin - nothing that you do will ever cover this up and he is always going to look very 'straight' (for lack of a better word) through his rump. It wouldn't matter if he had the muscle of a steroid popping body builder - he will always look weak through his rump.

The thing that i like the most about Blu is the depth from his eye to the bottom of his jaw. Very pretty in my opinion. :lol:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> 2 major faults that i found Tye were on Blu's off side front he has a slight turn just below the knee - I think that your farrier has done quite well to cover this up and i would say that is why Harlee rides horses believed him to be a little pigeon toed, I however do not think this is the case but i could see why that mistake might be made.
> 
> Also he falls away quite badly through the hind quarter into his gaskin - nothing that you do will ever cover this up and he is always going to look very 'straight' (for lack of a better word) through his rump. It wouldn't matter if he had the muscle of a steroid popping body builder - he will always look weak through his rump.
> 
> The thing that i like the most about Blu is the depth from his eye to the bottom of his jaw. Very pretty in my opinion.


Well said... he seems very nice!!


----------



## My horse is Captain (Jan 15, 2008)

Personally, I think your horse's front legs are swollen, and I don't think he has Thoroughbred in him. Personally, I think he isn't much of a pretty boy, although I really dislike Appaloosas.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

My horse is Captain said:


> Personally, I think your horse's front legs are swollen, and I don't think he has Thoroughbred in him. Personally, I think he isn't much of a pretty boy, although I really dislike Appaloosas.


Hi and welcome..... I think that it is important when you critique a horse that you say WHAT you dont like not just that you don't. It is a very good way to get people offside saying that you don't like their beloved animal without justifing what you have said :? 

And thanks DW :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> My horse is Captain said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think your horse's front legs are swollen, and I don't think he has Thoroughbred in him. Personally, I think he isn't much of a pretty boy, although I really dislike Appaloosas.
> ...


Glad someone said it  I hope everyone reads the sticky * on horse critique


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

My horse is Captain said:


> Personally, I think your horse's front legs are swollen, and I don't think he has Thoroughbred in him. Personally, I think he isn't much of a pretty boy, although I really dislike Appaloosas.


Oh, I understand. Everyone has their own opinion. From him being a FewSpot, most people don't even know he's an Appy!  (I am used to people saying he's ugly. Some people here don't appreciate the color of skin. lol)

When I studied the pics I noticed the turning of his legs as well. :? I have never really "critiqued" him much. 

I think he has Thoroughbred in him because he has a long and thin structure...not seen here lol...that shows some resemblance to me. 

He definately has Arab in him. You should see him when he steps foot on the track or even near it for that matter! He has the passion, heart, and mind to run he just lacks the endurance a little. :wink: 

I REALLY, REALLY appreciate everyone's points. Good, bad, and ugly. :roll: 

I wonder if your opinions would change if you met him....? lol hehe


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

My horse is Captain said:


> Personally, I think your horse's front legs are swollen, and I don't think he has Thoroughbred in him. Personally, I think he isn't much of a pretty boy, although I really dislike Appaloosas.


Can you tell me where he looks swollen most??? His right front coronet might looks swollen and that does not suprise me. As most of you know his past...we bought him that way. I think it was a pst injury not properly taken care of. I've asked the vet about it. He said it should give him no problem. I think his legs look nice and solid but I would like to know your point of view.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > My horse is Captain said:
> ...


me too! 

i would battle a little at the thought of some thoroughbred in him but at the same time its not out of the question 

i will say that i dont think he is the prettiest horse ever but thats mainly because blue eyes freak me out lol i do however think he has a very sweet, loving face that over rides the fact that he isnt the horse version of a runway model  

all in all i think he is very appealing in his own little blu way  i wont say anymore about critique as its already been said


----------

